# Help! Need Advice!!



## jess101 (Oct 17, 2011)

So I was walking home with a friend today when I came across a fully grown pigeon. He/She (how do you tell??) was all puffed up and lethargic, sitting on the pavement. Pigeon didn't even move when me and my friend went right next to it. We tried to startle Pigeon, to see if it could fly - it flapped its wings and walked away slowly. I knew that there was probably something wrong, so (to my friends utter horror lol) I took off my jacket, threw it on the bird and took it home.
Pigeon is now in a box in a quite room with a small bowl of bird seed (cockatiel mix - is that ok?) and a small bowl of water. Pigeon is warm, but still very lethargic and not much movement. I'm guessing it's in shock. Wings and feet look fine.
I'm not sure what to do - I would like to release it, but in my area, pigeons are shot. I've more than one occasion found a pigeon with a bullet hole to the head. I really don't want to release Pigeon just to find it on the floor the next day.
Also, I have other pets - birds, rats and a dog. I know I might sound quite naive, but do pigeons carry diseases and could they pose a risk to me or my other animals? I have been washing my hands after being with Pigeon.
I just need some advice - I have no idea whatsoever about pigeons and pigeon care. I have called the RSPCA for advice but they just said to release it tomorrow.
Please, anyone help? What should I do with the little one?
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Jess, Thanks for helping this pigeon.
The RSPCA's response is sadly what I would have expected but please don't follow it as this bird will surely die if not helped.

Can you just say whereabouts you are in the UK as there are some rescue centres that will help pigeons and we could check to see if there's one near you.
I'll post this note so you can answer this and I'll carry on with other advice in the next post.

Janet


----------



## jess101 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in West Sussex, UK.
I've also just looked around on this website for information - and it seems Pigeon has canker. Pigeon is puffed up, smells and when I looked in his throat it was yellow and looked.. sticky? 
Would this be why it was acting strangely? What would I need to treat it with, if I couldn't get it to a rescue? (They'de have to come and pick it up because I haven't got a car :s) I have some baytril, perscribed for one of my rats - would this be ok? Or should I buy Pigeon some other medicine, and where could I get it?
Sorry for the bombardement of questions, I just really wanna help him/her.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Cont:
You've done the right things so far. Keep it warm.

WHat you need to do is put it on some white paper towel and see what it's poops are like. May seem weird but this will show if it's starving or if there are any other clues as to what's wrong.
Let us know what the poops are like or if you can it would be good if you can post a picture both of the bird and the poops.
Can you tell if it's a youngster...it may have a few yellowy feathers around it's head and body if it is.

Do you know if it's a Wood pigeon or a town feral?

Lots of questions I know but I just want to narrow things down a bit.

Keep us posted as to how it is and ask any questions at all. We'll so all we can to help you and the poor bird.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Jess, we were posting at the same time.

Right, if canker then it needs meds asap. Baytril can help with secondary infections but it will need Flagyl which can only come from a vet really.

Have you actually looked in it's mouth to see how blocked it is as it may have trouble eating if it's really bad.
Anyway yes this would certainly explain why it's downed.

I'm going to check with someone from West Sussex who may know if there are any rescue centres that would help by you.
Keep your eyes on here for more answers.

Janet


----------



## jess101 (Oct 17, 2011)

This is Pigeon, no idea what type it is!









This is around it's beak - the beak and mouth look quite unhealthy which is why I took this picture.

Thankyou so much for your help so far!!
Jess


----------



## jess101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ohh my pictures didn't work properly..

link for the beak picture - http://tinypic.com/r/21caznl/7

link for pigeon - http://tinypic.com/r/1539px4/7


----------



## jess101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh and in more detail, I'm from Durrington, Worthing, West Sussex

And didn't manage to get a poop picture, but it did one earlier but I changed the newspaper.. The poo was completely white and not too runny.


----------



## jess101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Also, should I give it some Baytril now? and how much (in ml??)


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Jess, I'm back on, sorry had to throw my OH off the computer!

Give me a minute to read your posts etc and I'll reply.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Right, it's a juvenile Wood Pigeon. Looks pretty sick and fed up poor thing.
Haven't had a reply on rescue centres yet but how do you feel about treating it if you had the meds if we can't find one local to you?

I'm guessing the weight of the bird at it's age and would suggest giving 0.2mls Baytril twice a day.
Do you have a 1ml syringe or such like to measure and administer it with?
I'm sending you a Private Message as well.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

The beak will look like that with canker as it get a lot of mucous in it's mouth as a result of the canker.

It'll be fine for you to handle it but just always wash your hands after as you'd normally do anyway after picking up any animal, not that it's a problem to you or your other pets.


----------



## jess101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah I have a fair few 1ml syringes, and yes I would be more than willing to treat it. Am taking it to our local vet tomorrow - I'm not sure if they'll take it in but I will get it treated if possible.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Be wary about leaving at the vets as they will PTS if it's a Woodie more often as well. What you need to do is ask them first if they would be willing to give you the meds but that you are happy to treat it. Don't hand it over to them if they say they'll just put it to sleep as it could be helped if you have the time.
It's not that they don't want to help but they don't have the time, space or staff to spend on treating them. It's not always successful treating for canker as Woodies can get stressed when handled more so than ferals but I have had success in the past and so it's worth a try.

We'll advise if you want to try.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just to update this post.

Jess has found a local lady who runs a small rescue and is collecting the Woodie today.
Just want to say a big 'Well Done' to Jess for taking the trouble to find help for this sick youngster, not many would have gone that extra mile.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sadly Jess has just let me know the Woodie sadly passed away overnight.


----------

